# Share your Twitter Handles!



## Kent (May 31, 2020)

I _think_ this is the right sub for this?

I think it would be helpful to have our Twitter handles here, for those who want to share.

I'll go first: @KercherMusic


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 31, 2020)

@nickbatz

But I tweet 99% about politics, so be warned.


----------



## VgsA (Jun 1, 2020)

Feel free to follow! https://twitter.com/VegasComposer


----------



## J-M (Jun 1, 2020)

@J_MLindeMusic Like most Twatter profiles, mine is pretty much about irrelevant things... (=rants about W10, check out my painfully average track x, video games, etc.)


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 1, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> @nickbatz
> 
> But I tweet 99% about politics, so be warned.


Same here.

@jimbuhler


----------



## kleotessard (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi!
@KamiHunterMusic
I follow/retweet/like a lot of things about music, 3d rendering and ... politics (but not so much 🤣)
And I tweet about my ... tracks 😅
Feel free to follow 😊


----------



## Henu (Jun 5, 2020)

@trollhornmusic

I tweet mostly about metal and game music, nerdy things and the contrast of combining parenting while being involved heavily in the metal scene. No politics, I leave that strictly to IRL discussions.


----------



## Kent (Sep 10, 2020)

bump!


----------



## JamesVader (Sep 10, 2020)

https://twitter.com/James_Vader


@james_vader

Hi, I'm still trying to get in the swing with Twitter...


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Sep 11, 2020)

I rarely post because I'm not big on that social media thing. But here it is: https://twitter.com/Mark_Kouznetsov


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 11, 2020)

There's nothing to see in mine, but here it is:
@raulyebra


----------



## yiph2 (Sep 11, 2020)

My twitter: https://twitter.com/yiph2a

Although I have nothing on it


----------



## reutunes (Sep 11, 2020)

*


https://twitter.com/reutunes


* for personal stuff, political rants and memes

*


https://twitter.com/thesamplecast


* for sample library chat and more memes


----------

